# Type A Personality



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Since most of us on here are Type A, risk taking, pride driven personalities, i'm wondering who on here would take it a step further to be on Survivor? 

Personally, I usually enjoy the scenic beaches chosen, and this seasons location is going to be outstanding. I also enjoy the competitions but could do without the brainless bantering, lack of hygiene, risk for encephalitis and I wouldn't leave my kids for all the tea in China. 

So, who here would be up for it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

If it was straight up survivalism, I would be in... but I would be out in week 1 for choking someone to death and eating them. hahahahah


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Personally, I usually enjoy the scenic beaches chosen, and this seasons location is going to be outstanding. I also enjoy the competitions but could do without the brainless bantering, lack of hygiene, risk for encephalitis and I wouldn't leave my kids for all the tea in China.


Sounds like a typical military deployment. Count me out.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I would be all set with that. I haven't actually watched it but I understand the concept of it. All of my girlfriends enjoy the show so I gave it a whirl. I lasted about 15 minutes and realized that I too would be voted off for kicking the piss out of someone. 

Oh, and I can't eat bugs.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

No thanks, hate the show, hate the concept, hate most reality tv shows.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

For me Griff, "Roughing It" is when room service ends at 22:00, so you can count me out..



jettsixx said:


> No thanks, hate the show, hate the concept, hate most reality tv shows.


What the Jettman said. :dito:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> For me Griff, "Roughing It" is when room service ends at 22:00, so you can count me out..


+1, and I love the new av.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Anybody catch The Colony? Like Survivor but in an urban post-apocalyptic setting with role players and survival tasks. Pretty interesting.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Anybody catch The Colony? Like Survivor but in an urban post-apocalyptic setting with role players and survival tasks. Pretty interesting.


Sorry Sine, like Jett, I can't stand these reality shows. My teenage daughter occassionally gets to watch MTV and when those flippin' reality shows come on I go crazy.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Duff112 said:


> Sorry Sine, like Jett, I can't stand these reality shows. My teenage daughter occassionally gets to watch MTV and when those flippin' reality shows come on I go crazy.


While riding the pine a few weeks back I caught the whole marathon because football season hadn't started yet


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

There's slim pickings on television these days and at the end of the day I like to sit down and zone out so the one's you can actually learn from are much more tolerable than anything MTV will ever put out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

The Colony : Survivor Personality Quiz : Discovery Channel


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

5-0 said:


> The Colony : Survivor Personality Quiz : Discovery Channel


This show is a good preview of what is forthcoming with Obama as president.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I have a friend who is presently being considered for the show. Personally, I have no interest in it, but this guy has been a body builder his entire adult life, and absolutely LOVES the show.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

LGriffin said:


> There's slim pickings on television these days and at the end of the day I like to sit down and zone out so the one's you can actually learn from are much more tolerable than anything MTV will ever put out.


I am not a big tv person. I don't do the reality shows or any of the normal sitcoms that most people are into. I will absolutely admit though to watching the Rock of Love show once just to see the story behind the girl in the preview they showed that said "And when I fell I thought Holy *bleep* I just popped my boob." ROFL Classic nonsense but it made me laugh.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Definitely couldn't do it. The whole lack of a good shower thing would really drive me nuts. Then of course, as preiously mentioned, there's the whole "choking the other contestants is wrong" issue. While I do enjoy laughing at stupid people, I couldn't live with them for more than 45 seconds and that's assuming I don't meet them for the 1st 30 seconds.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Been there, done that. My version of "Survivor" had me working on planes 24-7, wearing MOPP gear for hours on end, had Scuds dropping on my head and Patriots roaring off the racks at all hours.

No thanks, I hate reality-_simulating_ TV.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

this season will have a female cop from NH, starts tomorrow night


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

GreenMachine said:


> this season will have a female *cop* from NH, starts tomorrow night


Which leads to my answer. Used to watch it and Big Brother waaaay back in the day when it was new and before "reality" got so insane and repeatitive. Occasionally the contestants have to lie, cheat and steal to get to the end. Imagine an extreme example where some scumbag lawyer was a fan and later recognized an arresting officer as a previous contestant who did some or all of those things. Scumbag would impeach the cop's entire testimony. Again, extreme example but let the bottom feeders eat the crud on the bottom. I won't give then a nibble. Wait......I just did!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

All set, got my own internal show going on to keep me entertained.....


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

SinePari said:


> Sounds like a typical military deployment. Count me out.


I agree, it does kinda sound like that.

By the way, I like your avatar, he's pretty popular out here. I wonder how many people on here know who he is?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't even change my own tires...that's what AAA is for. Oh and camping - out. I don't pee in the woods. Yeah I would fail...EPIC fail even


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

LA Copper said:


> I agree, it does kinda sound like that.
> 
> By the way, I like your avatar, he's pretty popular out here. I wonder how many people on here know who he is?


I do. I do.



kttref said:


> I don't even change my own tires...that's what AAA is for. Oh and camping - out. I don't pee in the woods. Yeah I would fail...EPIC fail even


I thought ALL dudes peed outside.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> By the way, I like your avatar, he's pretty popular out here. I wonder how many people on here know who he is?


1


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm always prepared to camp in the woods..


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

You dont want to put my fat belly on national TV! lol


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Who can watch network TV, Unless it is Football/Baseball/Hockey/ect..ect..


----------

